

Why I Wish My Competitors Well and You Should Too - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/why-i-wish-my-competitors-well-and-you-should-too

======
brlewis
I couldn't possibly treat all my competitors as enemies. Anywhere you can post
your doings is my competitor.

------
pierrefar
I wish my competitors well, and I wish myself better.

------
nickpp
Dude is continuously trolling for hits. Startups are his market so he writes
for founders. His subjects are SO obvious pretexts.

Reeks of desperation. Let your PRODUCT speak for itself.

Have a little subtlety. Learn from Joel: he seldom blogged after Fogbugz, and
he rarely blogged about bug systems anyway.

------
Roridge
The title of this is something I would have thought all start ups did as a
matter of course.

Even big companies (Microsoft excluded) often go with that mantra. To start on
the offensive before even beginning is dooming yourself to fail.

